# Test points for Servo Dynamics SD1525 servo drive?



## Jake2465 (Jun 4, 2018)

This week I plan to tune my servos with an O-scope, but I am wondering where exactly I am supposed to connect my test probes to the drive card so I can see the level of dampening. there are some PDFs on the drive that show test points, but nothing with any good explanation that I have been able to find. Any suggestions?


----------



## countryguy (Jun 24, 2018)

Hzte Zero posts..   So,  While I'm not going to offer much, I wonder if TP1-6 is the test point for the 6 pots right next to it?  so that TP 1  = AUX signal (for adjustment reasons).   TP2 = SIG, TP3, TACH, etc.     An ohm meter could probably prove that out ....     For tuning Servos,  are you comfortable with that operation? 
Here is a doc w/ the same signals... Probably not the same, but it's a start. http://www.martincnc.com/servo_dynamics_amp.html   Looks like a similar way to get started to those signals.   but , who know.  I googled CNC SERVO Tuning TACH BAL

Does this work to some degree of performance as-is?   My thought: Record the pot values in ohms possibly to but back to orig. settings?

Here is one post that is really detailed off an old TREE mill     Check this one out too. 
*https://tinyurl.com/y9ka9lpl* 

   What is this from? And what is a board PN# or label from it?  Would help get you specific info.


----------

